# Blue chip shares



## amohonour (28 July 2005)

has anyone got any goodtips for blue chips that i could have a look at.


----------



## RichKid (28 July 2005)

amohonour said:
			
		

> has anyone got any goodtips for blue chips that i could have a look at.




I'm afraid no one here can give you tips on which shares to go for, but if you browse the asx stock chat forum you'll find lots discussed. Please see the forum code of conduct link at the foot of the page.


----------

